# Introducing Miss Lola Buck



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG This little pup is CRAZY LOCA!!! do not let that cute face fool you!!! LOL she was so cute and quiet when we were in the car she slept the entire way back home but as soon as she hit the ground she became a little terrorist! She even tried to bite and growl at Ava and Bogart they can't go near her LMFAO!!! The woman is feisty as hell LOL. She bounces off the walls like a wild woman. I want to thank the breeder for giving me such a beautiful hound it was well worth the 13 hour drive she is a great addition to the family. So without further ado Miss Lola Buck.


















































































































































Here is her per for those who want to know how she's bred

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=393731


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats she is awesome.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

lol i got fooled dat way w "innocent" lil Zorro too...

He had such a calm temperment..now he is a spark plug! 

Cute pup though...looks like a gamer.

Nice shot of him goin for the legs too lmbo!

Congrats on ue new lil one!!:roll:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

omg!!! shes so adorable!!! shes got a good lookin ped on her too  looks like you're gonna have your work cut out for you  congrats


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks guys I am going to upload a video clip of her meeting the dogs and how she bucked on them she is not even 9 weeks old and she is growling and trying to bite my older dogs LOL ... This pup is a funny


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Omg! She is gorgeous! I love her little speckled nose! Congratulations on the new addition


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

She is adorable, Sadie! What do Bogie and Ava think of her?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

good looking pup, going to have a firecracker.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

She's a beauty. You got a thing for this color huh ?congrats on your addition.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Tara I am way tooo jealous, I LOVE my Odie but you know how I love me some red dogs and you now have three of them, ok ok you can send me one of them  CONGRATS girl, she is freakin adorable


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

As fiesty as you??? LOL, a pup more fiesty than an Eye-talion chic? 

Good looking pup BTW,,,she'll adjust to the two "strange" dogs......maybe, LOL.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ConGRATulATIONS!!! too bad we weren't closer.. we'd have them doggin together in no time  Lovin her more now than before; wow shes gonna fit right in. Sadie Red Nose Bulldogs.. LOL :rofl:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lovin that ped!Can't wait to see how she matures.I think she looks even cuter now than she did in the pics you got from the breeder.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

look at that fire!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG she's super adorable!!!!!!!!! Gotta love those little firey red bitches


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG Guys Save Me now LOL .. Thank You for the love on Miss Lola Buck she sure does appreciate it! Lauren Ava and Bogart can't get near her without her trying to bite them they tried to get close and sniff her out and and this little monster was not allowing it LOL.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> She's a beauty. You got a thing for this color huh ?congrats on your addition.


Freddie there is a good reason why  LOL BTW when I went to pick her up every dog on this man's yard was red not one black dog in sight LOL


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG so cute, love the " ima bite your knee caps off" picture LMAO


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> OMG Guys Save Me now LOL .. Thank You for the love on Miss Lola Buck she sure does appreciate it! Lauren Ava and Bogart can't get near her without her trying to bite them they tried to get close and sniff her out and and this little monster was not allowing it LOL.


haha hopefully its a good sign of whats to come though, as they say.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> haha hopefully its a good sign of whats to come though, as they say.


LOL She is a hot little pup that's for sure. We will see how she matures. It's funny when pups think they are HOT stuff :roll:


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Awesome pictures Sadie looks like your gonna have your hands full ! Glad i was here for once to see this you should nickname her "Miss Firey Tobasco".


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> LOL She is a hot little pup that's for sure. We will see how she matures. It's funny when pups think they are HOT stuff :roll:


Tell me about it, makes them that much more entertaining. If shes real hot she may prematurely lose some of that "drive" but regardless i think you made a good choice. If she matures anything like she is now going to be one fine working dog. 

Glad you guys made it home safely! Pretty boring drive at least from here until you hit Charlotte, after that it gets boring again until you get in the mountains..At least thats the way i go to visit my family.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

junkyard said:


> Awesome pictures Sadie looks like your gonna have your hands full ! Glad i was here for once to see this you should nickname her "Miss Firey Tobasco".


Awe Thanks Jy I really miss seeing you .. I am glad to catch you when you are on and hope to see you more often I miss your posts you always make me laugh. Thanks for the love  Miss Fiery Tabasco it is


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute! Glad your trip was good and you guys made it back safe!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

whats in the name? from the title i thought it was going to be a macho buck pup


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Look back in.the peds buck is there quit a bit. Sadie knows how to pick em.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

cant believe i missed it. mb


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwwww those pics are sooooo adorable. She is a cutie for sure! So happy you made it home safe and sound  She looks sweet and innocent to me, well except for the possible chomp at your daughters knee, lmao. I know she was after the toy, but it looks funny! lol


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

aww man she is super cute ! Love the Tude .. lol too bad you arnt in michigan , miss lola buck / daemon playdate would be halarious


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

shes so stinkin cute! that nose is adorable!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Guys! I appreciate all the love. I am going to put up a video in the working dog section of the new pup being introduced to the dogs.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Is that Marty in the first pic? Is she off one of his dogs? 

When I saw him I thought maybe you had gotten yourself a Lil-Bit pup...

Congrats on your new addition, looks like you have your hands full!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Is that Marty in the first pic? Is she off one of his dogs?
> 
> When I saw him I thought maybe you had gotten yourself a Lil-Bit pup...
> 
> Congrats on your new addition, looks like you have your hands full!


I do have a dog from Marty but the pup I just picked up in the pictures is not off Marty's yard. He just came along with me to pick the pup up. Thanks and yes I am at my limit my hands are full LOL


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

She's not fooling me at all with that little face. I can feel the needle teeth from here!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awwww LOVE her so so so cute!!!!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

aww she even looks crazy! so sweet lol
i heart red dogs too =)


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

duckyp0o77 said:


> aww she even looks crazy! so sweet lol
> i heart red dogs too =)


She is a funny little pup .. I love me some red dogs I am sure you can tell LOL


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow Sweet Cheeks, another great addition to the family. She looks really good and full of fire.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Wow Sweet Cheeks, another great addition to the family. She looks really good and full of *fire*.


up::woof:up: Bogart,... when he starts taggin everything, I aint hard to find  LOL


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

What a beautiful little she-devil! what are your plans with her if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

[email protected] pic where the pups ignoring the toy and going for the knee


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

SuthernStyles said:


> [email protected] pic where the pups ignoring the toy and going for the knee


My little Knee Biter :rofl:


----------

